# xenias turning white on tips



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.

could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?

Or could it be because I left my colt in there after it died for about a day?

will they regenerate there selves, or are they toast?


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

mine did that after i switched from my 55 to my 75 give it a few days mine is fine now just took a couple days to return to its normal growing self



Trillion said:


> not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.
> 
> could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?
> 
> ...


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Trillion said:


> not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.
> 
> could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?
> 
> ...


Man whats wrong with your corals lately? Did your tank crash or something?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

eL^Mexican said:


> not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.
> 
> could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?
> 
> ...


Man whats wrong with your corals lately? Did your tank crash or something?
[/quote]

lol no it didn't crash yet, thank god

I think as far as my leather colt goes it was my lighting, cause my params are perfect.

As far as my xenias, I think it was the fact that I either dosed with calcium (like a dumb ass) or the fact that I left my leather in there while it was dead to see if it would purk back up.

damn when I pulled it out it looked like a slimmy slug or some thing

thanks for the heads up formulatedfire I do hope they perk up like yours did.

I'd just like to know what I did.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

eL^Mexican said:


> not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.
> 
> could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?
> 
> ...


Man whats wrong with your corals lately? Did your tank crash or something?
[/quote]

crashed before he even put the water in..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

lol. , i was thinking the same thing.

what where you calcium levels at before you dosed?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> not all of my xenias are turning white on the tip, but a few of them are.
> 
> could this be the result of me adding about 2 capfuls of calcium to my tank to perk my leather colt up?
> 
> ...


Man whats wrong with your corals lately? Did your tank crash or something?
[/quote]

crashed before he even put the water in..
[/quote]









your silly jiggy. lol

I don't know what my calcium levels were when I added I never tested for calcium before.

it was just a last min thing to try to save my colt.

oh well ya win some you lose some.

ill miss it but its a learning expierence which is what I need.

All I want is a nice salt water set up like you guys got, as you can tell I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed







the tank is for me and my mother actually I love her so much but all we do is argue and it seems like this is the one thing that brings us close so all the help I can get I can use.

I do it for me and her actually, but guys I am really stupid I guess when itcomes to this stuff.

and I promise to listen from now on I think I did before I just think you guys may have forgotten a litte what you were like when you first started, not to put you down just to prve a point, don't worry I know you guys weren't ever as dumb as me









any way even if you guys do decide to steal criticize me, I do appreciate all the help, and I'm sorry I'm just really new at this and theres no better knowledge than hands on which is something I can't get at a fish store, just from my on line friends.

ok you can stop playing the violin now Jiggy :laugh:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

calcium wouldnt have effected your colt in a negative way.. so u can rule that out..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

its got to be the heat then its got to be.

I only added like 2 or 3 drops of calcium to the tank.

it had to be the F'n heat


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Trillion said:


> its got to be the heat then its got to be.
> 
> I only added like 2 or 3 drops of calcium to the tank.
> 
> it had to be the F'n heat


That and you dont know your water perameters. I am not trying to be hard on ya, BUT get those test kits and test!!!
PO4,nitrate,salinity,calcium,iodine,mag,ph for starters.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

don't worry I will check them, thanks for your concern.

I have to get some more test items


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

oops I forgot too mention that every thing in my tank is doing exceptionally well, except for my colt of course.

when I added that calcium evrything went in shock I think but a few days after everything was so much more nice looking


----------

